# Abendliches Rumgeflitze durch FFM oder Umgebung



## Enge (31. Januar 2002)

Tach Jungs und Mädels !!

Hoffe ihr habts auch schon gemerkt, Winter ist fast vorbei(schade ums Snow-Biken ;o) ), und Frühjahr schreit schon nach uns allen ! 

Also, wollte mal hören ob irgendwer mal abends  (auch bzw. vor allem in der Woche) mal Zeit und Lust hat, durch Frankfurt und/oder Umgebung zu düsen ! Wasweissich, am Main entlang sprinten, durch irgendwelche Parks, oder einfach City-Cruisen... danach vielleicht noch Käffchen trinken o.ä. ! Wer Lust hat, einfach mal [email protected] ! Würd mich freuen wenn man da mal was auf die Beine stellen könnte !!

Also, auf bald !

Gruß

Enge


----------



## Matsuko (31. Januar 2002)

Hi Enge!
Ich habe immer Bock zu fahren, wann kannst Du denn ? Citycruisen finde ich witzig ;-) Ciao Matsuko


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enge (31. Januar 2002)

Hey Suppie, 

der erste der sich meldet ....

hi matsuko, kann eigentlich immer in der Woche, allerdings meistens erst ab 18.00 ...

Bin da aber für alles offen ! 

Mail mal wie es recht ist !

CU


----------



## Matsuko (31. Januar 2002)

Hi !
Sag mal, fängst Dein Vorname mit C an ? Deine Bikes kommen irgendwie so bekannt vor ;-)

Cu Matsuko


----------



## Enge (31. Januar 2002)

jops, korrekt !

womit fängt dein name an ?

kennen wir uns ? vielleicht mit t dein vorname ?

dein pure power kommt mir bekannt vor ...


----------



## Matsuko (31. Januar 2002)

Sommerfest vom MTBC FFM  - na klingelts? Heisse Markus und wir beiden haben sogar gegenseitig die Nummern klargemacht 

Ciao Matsuko

Ruf Dich an


----------



## ScOff (1. Februar 2002)

Seid Ihr zu zivilen Zeiten ab 20:00 hrs auch noch unterwegs? 

Bin lohnabhängig beschäftigter Arbeitnehmer und schaffe es selten früher auf's Rad...  

CU
Scoff


----------



## Enge (3. Februar 2002)

hoihoi ...

jau, klar auch ab 20.00 ... ich muss meistens auch bis 17.30 / 18 uhr arbeiten in der woche. gegen eine abendlicghe runde ab 20.00 spricht gar nix !

vielleicht kriegen wir ja mal eine gruppe zusammen ! mail mal durch wenn du zeit und lust hast ! matsuko ist sicherlich auch dabei ! 

gruß

enge


----------



## CatSail (6. Februar 2002)

Falls das noch aktuell ist... nach dem Winterschlaf und vor der Frühjahrsmüdigkeit (das kenne ich doch irgendwoher?) muss der Speck weg und der Kreislauf ist auf Touren zu bringen.

Bin i.d.R. bis 19 Uhr (auch lohnabhängig *g*) gebunden, danach ist's Ok. Würde aus OFF (da arbeite ich nur, nicht wohnen, gelle) kommen.

Also, bin dabei.


----------



## Enge (6. Februar 2002)

Klar gilt das noch ! 

Wenn du Lust und Zeit hast melde dich einfach, am besten einfach mal mailen !!

Dann können wir gerne einen Termin klarmachen !

Gruß

Enge


----------



## Siggi (13. Februar 2002)

Suche Leute zum Biken und mehr in und um Ffm
Binn immer allein unterwegst, macht auf die dauer kein Spaß 
hat jemand Interesse ?
Binn 43 Jahre Jung,Männlich,Verheiratet und allgemein Sportlich sehr aktiv.
Hauptsächlich MTB,Skaten,Windsurfen,Bergsteigen und Alpin Skifahren
freue mich sehr auf Antworten
binn bestimt nicht allein in Ffm,oder doch?
gruß an alle aktiven
Siggi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

